# New Rammstein Album banned in germany



## Chukkz (Nov 9, 2009)

The new Rammstein Album has been banned in my beloved homecountry germany, the ministry of families has requested to put it on the index of media that is harmful to youth. 

That means it is not allowed to advertise it anymore nor sell it to minors, effectively, meaning you can not sell it really because putting it on the shelf is like advertising it.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 9, 2009)

Why are they banning it? 

And source?


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 9, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Why are they banning it?
> 
> And source?



It's just the usual parental blather about how the music will corrupt kids minds and next thing you know they'll be going around punching babies and drinking goat's blood.

Complete nonsense.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 9, 2009)

If it is banned: Instant number one


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 9, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> It's just the usual parental blather about how the music will corrupt kids minds and next thing you know they'll be going around punching babies and drinking goat's blood.
> 
> Complete nonsense.



Oh, is this another PMRC?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 9, 2009)

Is it bad that I laughed?


----------



## Chukkz (Nov 9, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Why are they banning it?
> 
> And source?



http://www.sonic-seducer.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4601&Itemid=27 

http://www.laut.de/vorlaut/news/2009/11/06/23577/index.htm
Sonic Seducer and Laut.de, sorry but its german

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liebe_ist_für_alle_da Wikipedia entry in english where it is stated, couldn't find any english news about the ban itself

It was indexed on request of the german minstry of families. 
For the reasons, Laut.de says it was about the tracks "Ich tu dir weh" because it encourages harmful SM practices, and "Pussy" because it encourages unprotected intercourse. Also there is apparently a photo included which was seen offensive showing the guitarist Richard Kruspe with a female model.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone that stupid should be removed from society anyway.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 9, 2009)

@Germany: Pussy-ass government.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 9, 2009)

Glaice said:


> @Germany: Pussy-ass government.



They used to be such hard-asses too....


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 9, 2009)

What NAZIS!!!


...Oh wait.

(To be serious, though, yeah that's pretty fucking stupid.
Anal-retentive parents ruin everything.)


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 9, 2009)

Violent video games and/or song lyrics? BAD!
Scat porn? GOOD! (yes, they're one of the countries that produce the most of this type of nasty)

This kind of logic is fucked up.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Nov 9, 2009)

So the latest album by a German band is banned in Germany? Huh. Would that be ironic?


----------



## Chukkz (Nov 9, 2009)

Germany does have a strict view on media that can possibly be harmful to young people, like violence in videogames and such. (I think the US officials have more trouble with nudity and profanity though while other countries put a ban on different stuff). Media gets through a committee of officials consisting of different groups from society when you request it, everyone can do so if they think its possibly going against the laws and restrictions.

Now the trouble with the family minister is: She is pretty conservative and apparently likes to push her views and values on everyone. And I think that Pussy video (which was outright porn) caught too much attention there. 

There have been bands on pop and rock music before, a famous band here called "Die Ã„rzte" had an album in the eighties which featured 2 indexed songs, ofcourse everyone had it on tape then. So this accomplishes zero, it only hurts the recording artists.


----------



## Takun (Nov 9, 2009)

Banned: Reason = Shit sux


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 9, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Violent video games and/or song lyrics? BAD!
> Scat porn? GOOD! (yes, they're one of the countries that produce the most of this type of nasty).



1. Watersports, honestly, is not that far removed from scat

2. Germans have traditionally inspected their fecal matter before they dispose of it. So it makes sense that they would be more likely to develop coprophilia. It's true, Zizek says so.


----------



## Aden (Nov 9, 2009)

I HAVE A DICK-AH


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 9, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> 1. Watersports, honestly, is not that far removed from scat



My preference for bodily waste is better than YOUR preference for bodily waste.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 9, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> My preference for bodily waste is better than YOUR preference for bodily waste.



If he's going to make that argument when people know he likes watersports it is not going to hold up


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 9, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> If he's going to make that argument when people know he likes watersports it is not going to hold up



Waiting patiently.

contributing: I don't listen to Rammstein. Good/not so?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 9, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Waiting patiently.
> 
> contributing: I don't listen to Rammstein. Good/not so?



They've got a few great tracks, but most of em are just meh.


----------



## Chukkz (Nov 10, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> They've got a few great tracks, but most of em are just meh.



It depends as always, its a polarizing band and if you can not understand much of the lyrics I suppose it depends lastly if you like the sound or not.


----------



## Gaybriel (Nov 10, 2009)

Rammstein is terrible. Go Germany.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 10, 2009)

MERCEDES BENZ UND AUTOBAHN


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Nov 10, 2009)

Booo. This is what happens when you have Christian Democratic party in charge.

As for the Rammstein themselves, it seems they've gone from naked men to naked women, lol.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

Lucky Germany.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 10, 2009)

The-Real-Syko said:


> Booo. This is what happens when you have Christian Democratic party in charge.
> 
> As for the Rammstein themselves, it seems they've gone from naked men to naked women, lol.



What, Christians?

In Germany?

I thought Germany's state religion was the cult of Hitler.


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Nov 10, 2009)

Lolz.


----------



## KaiFox (Nov 10, 2009)

Mandatory:

YOU'VE GOT A PUSSY!  I HAVE A DICK-AH! SO WHAT'S THE PROBLEM?!  LET'S DO IT QUIIIIIICK!!!

:V


----------



## Jelly (Nov 10, 2009)

someone already went there, but thanks


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 10, 2009)

The-Real-Syko said:


> Booo. This is what happens when you have Christian Democratic party in charge.
> 
> As for the Rammstein themselves, it seems they've gone from naked men to naked women, lol.



That's where all the younger members of the NSDAP really went! Heil Jesus!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 10, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> It depends as always, its a polarizing band and if you can not understand much of the lyrics I suppose it depends lastly if you like the sound or not.



Meh. Kosmische Musik is better.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 10, 2009)

I hope you all know that Rammstein stole their schtick from Laibach and that Laibach is infinitely better than Rammstein ever could be


----------



## Gaybriel (Nov 10, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I hope you all know that Rammstein stole their schtick from Laibach and that Laibach is infinitely better than Rammstein ever could be



Not surprised. Or impressed.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 10, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> Not surprised. Or impressed.



If you're going to adopt fascist tendencies + dress you better be playing some noisy shit


----------



## goose (Nov 11, 2009)

Which means even more people will buy that snorefest of an album.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 11, 2009)

just another example of how much this country blows >_>
i mean i dont like that band but still, "no censorship of any kind of media" my ass! they cut games, ban songs etc. and claim that we are a democratic country with a constitution! yeah, right...
i really hope this changes soon, our politicians really have to pull their heads out of their asses =/


----------



## Koray (Nov 11, 2009)

But-but...
















"Pussy" is awesome ):


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 11, 2009)

Good, rammstein suck.


----------



## Aden (Nov 11, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Good, rammstein suck.



<scruffy>Second.</scruffy>


----------



## Carenath (Nov 11, 2009)

Glaice said:


> @Germany: Pussy-ass government.


A bit rich..
@America: Hypocritical government that does deals with China while claiming (at least once) they fight for freedom and democracy (in Iraq). Government that bends over backwards to keep big business happy at the expense of everyone else. Government that seems to have no problem with violent games, movies and other content.. but show one nipple on NBC.. and it's WW3.

Also.. Australia is worse.


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe the German government is trying to let everyone know how retarded industrial rock is.


----------



## Chukkz (Nov 12, 2009)

Carenath said:


> but show one nipple on NBC.. and it's WW3.



Oh yes... I never got that part when Janet Jackson had that "accident", the officials were making a fuzz like the world just ended with a female breast on TV...


----------



## Hir (Nov 12, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> "Pussy" is awesome ):


We must have a different definition of awesome, because Pussy is pure fucking shit.

I'm glad this happened, they're the worst metal band to gain popularity since Slipknot. I just don't get why people love them so much. They have a few good songs like Sonne, but except that, theres nothing good about them.

And anyone with a Cradle of Filth "Thornography" quote in their signature needs help. At least quote their old stuff.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 12, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> It depends as always, its a polarizing band and if you can not understand much of the lyrics I suppose it depends lastly if you like the sound or not.



I listen to German & Italian operas, lyrics aren't that important to me ='/


----------



## Chukkz (Nov 13, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I listen to German & Italian operas, lyrics aren't that important to me ='/



Lyrics are a part of it, if you can not understand what is going on you are missing out on something. I like some songs in languages I do not understand either... sure you can have fun with the music, but still.

And for the "worst band since Slipknot" comment more above, I am sure there are far worse bands. Pussy as a single is nothing special though, I would believe it could have been mainly chosen for all the english parts to push it more internationally.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 13, 2009)

Honestly though...

He sucks anyway, so who cares?


----------



## DaedolonX (Nov 13, 2009)

Good for Germany, Rammstein fucking sucks.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 13, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> Lyrics are a part of it, if you can not understand what is going on you are missing out on something. I like some songs in languages I do not understand either... sure you can have fun with the music, but still.
> 
> And for the "worst band since Slipknot" comment more above, I am sure there are far worse bands. Pussy as a single is nothing special though, I would believe it could have been mainly chosen for all the english parts to push it more internationally.



I know, thats why Im learning German next year ='/


----------



## Chukkz (Nov 14, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I know, thats why Im learning German next year ='/



Good luck with it, german can be bitchy but it has a lot of similarities to english.


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 15, 2009)

Didn't those columbine kids obsess over these guys?


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Have you people standards?


----------



## Squeak (Nov 18, 2009)

General rule: If any governemnt department contains the word 'family' in it's title, then it's removal from existance can only serve to benefit humanity.

Same goes for any politician claiming to be for 'family values'

I have yet to discover a case where this rule is not valid.


----------

